# ACS Processing times November 2017



## singhbkh (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi all,

Do anyone applied ACS assessment in Novemeber

Please follow up with updates.

Mine is still with assessor, applied on 3 nov for 261313


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

singhbkh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do anyone applied ACS assessment in Novemeber
> 
> ...


Yeah me applied on oct 23 still waiting

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## knobbers (Nov 25, 2017)

261111
applied 21/11/2017


----------



## azeem1401 (Nov 27, 2017)

*Processing Times November 2017*

I have applied on 02nd November 2017, Still with assessor.


----------



## azeem1401 (Nov 27, 2017)

*Processing Time Nov 2017*

I have applied on 02nd November 2017, Still with assessor.


----------



## amoghk (Aug 1, 2017)

261112 - System Analyst - Applied on 5th October
Positive assessment recd on 24th November


----------



## sharmavikas1 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Applied in Nov*

Applied on 4th November 2017, no result yet


----------



## Islam_naarat (Nov 29, 2017)

I applied on 24th October but the result not coming yet , it seems the process start taking around 50 days


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Applied on 25th November, awaiting result


----------



## subramani.shanmugam (Aug 14, 2017)

Can you help me to understand what all documents i need to send to ACS? Only Education and employment right? 

Do i need to share the documents of spouse (she is dependent)? 

I hope IELTS, marriage certificate and others such as PCC and all are not requried to be shared to ACS.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

subramani.shanmugam said:


> Can you help me to understand what all documents i need to send to ACS? Only Education and employment right?
> 
> Do i need to share the documents of spouse (she is dependent)?
> 
> I hope IELTS, marriage certificate and others such as PCC and all are not requried to be shared to ACS.


Hi

You need to submit your marriage certificate, Identification proof(like passport copy etc) along with education and employment docs


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

anupamkelkar said:


> 261112 - System Analyst - Applied on 5th October
> Positive assessment recd on 24th November


Just curious to know, did they call any of your references?


----------



## subramani.shanmugam (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks buddy.

Do i need to send my wife's education certificates? from your reply i understand that IELTS is not required. Please confirm.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

subramani.shanmugam said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Do i need to send my wife's education certificates? from your reply i understand that IELTS is not required. Please confirm.


Hi

No none of her certificates are required for ACS.Also,IELTS score is needed for EOI but not for ACS.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Submitted to ACS on 16/Nov*

Application submitted (261311 - Analyst Programmer) - Nov 16

With CO - Nov 17

Asked for documents - Nov 17

With Assessor - Nov 20

Assessment 1st time - Edu. credentials + Exp. letter from 1st Job => Applied in March'17. Got the results in 10 days.

This time....included current company's experience with statutory declaration.


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

singhbkh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do anyone applied ACS assessment in Novemeber
> 
> ...


Most of the time usually get in 6weeks time..
Cheers!
Dev


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

*Submitted in November*

Application submitted (2631111) - Nov 13

With CO - Nov 14

Asked for documents - Nov 14 (Not sure why, as all relevant documents were submitted already)

With Assessor - Nov 16

waiting now


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Applied for partner skill assessment 261313 on 28/11/2017. Waiting for the +ve result...


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> Applied for partner skill assessment 261313 on 28/11/2017. Waiting for the +ve result...


Aplied on oct 23 still waiting


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Applied on 14th November. Job code 261111 - currently with Accessor.


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Applied on the 5th November and still with Accessor. I dont think any November application has been processed, a similar thread for October ACS still has outstanding October applications.

Does ACS go on Christmas break?


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

*Acs assessment*

Hi All,

I have applied on october 23 for ICT security specialist 
still waiting

checking on IMMI TRACKER can see the results for October 17 & 18 

so expecting the result this week or max next week for sure

will update you guys

thanks


----------



## tajender (Nov 9, 2017)

*Susbcribed*

Subscribed to thread.


----------



## Sivash (Dec 5, 2017)

I submitted my docs on 25th oct'17 for 262113 system administrator, its still with assessor...


----------



## knobbers (Nov 25, 2017)

subramani.shanmugam said:


> Can you help me to understand what all documents i need to send to ACS? Only Education and employment right?
> 
> Do i need to share the documents of spouse (she is dependent)?
> 
> I hope IELTS, marriage certificate and others such as PCC and all are not requried to be shared to ACS.


ACS has really easy clear instructions on their website on what documents that needs to be sent:
-copy passport
-qualifications
-employer references


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

Kenochie said:


> Applied on the 5th November and still with Accessor. I dont think any November application has been processed, a similar thread for October ACS still has outstanding October applications.
> 
> Does ACS go on Christmas break?



ACS would have Christmas leaves starting 23rd Dec till 7th Jan. I believe, most of the November applicants would have to wait till then.

fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi guys

quick question, I have done my acs with software engineering code 261313 and also have lodged my eoi. 

i was looking at the trend, states are giving invite for developer programmer 231612. while looking at the sample job description and courses provided at the acs site, its not much different than software engineer. So, can i submit my new EOI with developer programmer or do i have to submit separate application to acs to assess my qualification as developer as well ?


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi guys
> 
> quick question, I have done my acs with software engineering code 261313 and also have lodged my eoi.
> 
> i was looking at the trend, states are giving invite for developer programmer 231612. while looking at the sample job description and courses provided at the acs site, its not much different than software engineer. So, can i submit my new EOI with developer programmer or do i have to submit separate application to acs to assess my qualification as developer as well ?


In my opinion you need to get another ACS assessment for developer profile in case you need to apply for 231612


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

OzDown said:


> In my opinion you need to get another ACS assessment for developer profile in case you need to apply for 231612


Thank you for your response.
So, I can submit EOI with multiple anzsco ? 
If yes then will it impact my application positively or negatively ? I mean having multiple anzsco ?


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Thank you for your response.
> So, I can submit EOI with multiple anzsco ?
> If yes then will it impact my application positively or negatively ? I mean having multiple anzsco ?


Yes, If you have two successful skilled assessment results for two different occupations, e.g., Software Engineer and Developer, then you should create 2 EOIs for each nominated occupation. Both EOIs are effective.


----------



## Sivash (Dec 5, 2017)

knobbers said:


> ACS has really easy clear instructions on their website on what documents that needs to be sent:
> -copy passport
> -qualifications
> -employer references



Is overall 3 years work experience is enough for spouse in the same SOL listed occupation ? But in last 10 years my wife is having less than 1.6 years of experience.. can someone tell how much experience needed for spouse to be eligible to apply...


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Sivash said:


> Is overall 3 years work experience is enough for spouse in the same SOL listed occupation ? But in last 10 years my wife is having less than 1.6 years of experience.. can someone tell how much experience needed for spouse to be eligible to apply...


If a person has relevant experience for e.g. a person in working in software development and those subjects are listed in the transcripts then ACS deducts 2 years. But if that is not the case then ACS deducts 4 years.

To give you a scenario, if a person is working as Java Developer and Java is not mentioned in your Computer Science degree, then still ACS deducts 4 years from your experience.


----------



## mariust (Sep 14, 2017)

261111
applied 14/11/2017

Do you guys know if they called/emailed your references ?


----------



## Sivash (Dec 5, 2017)

Got the below update from ACS team...

" Please Note: we will enlist our best efforts to finalise as many applications as possible before Friday, 22 December 2017 but we are unable to guarantee all current cases will be finalised by this date. All skills assessments not finalised before Friday, 22 December 2017 will be finalised asap after Monday, 8 January 2018.



Please be advise that current turnaround times may exceed the 6-8 week period.



Kind Regards

The Skills Assessment Team "


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

Application submitted (2631111) - Nov 13

With CO - Nov 14

With Assessor - Nov 16 till now. Seems would have to wait till January.

waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

*ACS Application 11-09-2017*

ACS Application Submitted on 11-09-2017, went to accessor on 11-10-2017. Still with ACS, may be will get my assessment done by January 2018 only. Quick Question though i have Bachelors in Commerce with Masters in computer applications and 13+ Years of Experience in IT, have applied for Software Engineer. How many years would they likely deduct?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Update*



Ausysdhome said:


> Application submitted (261311 - Analyst Programmer) - Nov 16
> 
> With CO - Nov 17
> 
> ...


When inquired, got this reply from ACS:

"There is no guarantee that it will be completed before Christmas, and unfortunately I would not be able to provide an estimate."


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Any November submissions been granted yet? I put mine in on Nov 11. Really hoping it comes next week before the two week break.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Any November submissions been granted yet? I put mine in on Nov 11. Really hoping it comes next week before the two week break.


seems tough!I had submitted on 24th Nov...no update till now..


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

letsgotoaussie said:


> seems tough!I had submitted on 24th Nov...no update till now..


5 days to go before ACS closes it's office for X'mas break.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Any November submissions been accepted yet?


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Any November submissions been accepted yet?


Not really, I submitted on 28th November. I think they should get back to my only in Jan 2018


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Any November submissions been accepted yet?


As per immitracker, one 21st november case got approved on 13th dec.


----------



## Prash8101 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I need your humble advice in following issue.

My brother is trying to assess his education (Completed Masters in IS from Australia) from ACS as ICT security Specialist for second time (His first assessment was for software engineer (261313) which is a positive one).ACS has now advised him his education is not closely related to ICT security specialist and given him a below list of occupation to choose.
261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
261112 (System Analysts)
261311 (Analyst Programmer)
261312 (Developer Programmer)
261313 (Software Engineer)
261314 (Software Tester)
261399 (Software and Application Programmer)

He is been working as Level 1 Service engineer from past February (2017) (In Australia), so this February (2018) it will be 1 yr.

He has already dropped his file with 65 Points(Under Software Engineer) in July(28) 2017 waiting for invitation.

Obviously, he doesn’t want to go for ICT business analyst & System Analyst as current trend indicates invitation is not guaranteed even if you have 75 points with these codes and he will have 70 points if he gets his qualification & experience assessed as positive for these codes.

*My Questions?
1)So now my question which occupation he needs to choose so that going forward ACS can except his current experience with that occupation to claim 5 points?
2) He is trying to convince ACS assessor that his education & current experience is closely related to ICT security specialist and he has already submitted a Employee reference letter(from current employer) to ACS. Will it be ok to produce another experience letter to ACS with service engineer as designation and roles and responsibilities as software engineer to claim 5 points using first Assessment ( which is 261313 positive one).?
3) Will there be any change in ACS approach if he assess his experience after 1 yrs(after Feb 2018) with same occupation (ICT security Specialist)? Can he get positive assessment along with his experience?*

Note: ACS has clearly told him he is assessing only his education and asked him to drop another application once his experience reaches 1 yr. as their criteria to assess post study work assessment needs to have at least 1 yr. of experience.

Your insights in this are highly appreciated.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Prash8101 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need your humble advice in following issue.
> 
> ...


I think i'm bit unclear about your brother's situation.
If he already assessed his experience as 261313 and if it will be added additional 5 pts as he completed 1 year as onshore employer, i'm wondering why he cannot go ahead with 70 pts 261313.

whats the point he wanted to change the jobcode from 2613 to ecurity Specialist?

and also i think this will be work.

"Will it be ok to produce another experience letter to ACS with service engineer as designation and roles and responsibilities as software engineer to claim 5 points using first Assessment ( which is 261313 positive one).?"

submit this as an fresh assessment.
All the best buddy.


----------



## Prash8101 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks kasuntharak for reply...He is working as service engineer. Do you believe he can claim 5 points using experience with software engineer ACS letter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Prash8101 said:


> Thanks kasuntharak for reply...He is working as service engineer. Do you believe he can claim 5 points using experience with software engineer ACS letter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as per his previous assessment outcome as SE, which date they mentioned after as effective employment?i mean as per the ACS what is the date of effective employment?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I applied yesterday on ACS site... it still shows application submitted. Any idea when they will assign case officer and assessor for my assessment...

Thanks


----------



## Prash8101 (Oct 7, 2013)

He got his SE assessment done before he commenced his job...and also his experience and SE role doesn’t match


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Prash8101 said:


> He got his SE assessment done before he commenced his job...and also his experience and SE role doesn’t match
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I faced this situation I would assess my new employment with the letter of relevant R&R for SE.If your effective employment period equal ormore than 3, then you can claim 5 pts. (ACS normally deducting 2 years even its match with the profile) .


----------



## Prash8101 (Oct 7, 2013)

But my brother is working as Service Engineer and his roles and responsibilities are doesn’t suit SE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmavikas1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Applied on 4th November, got positive response yesterday.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sharmavikas1 said:


> Applied on 4th November, got positive response yesterday.


Congratz mate.


----------



## poojarajjha-29 (Nov 27, 2017)

sharmavikas1 said:


> Applied on 4th November, got positive response yesterday.



Wow congrats !!I applied on 1st Nov & my friend applied on 27th Oct ..we are still waiting..no response...
This is too much now:smash:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Does anyone know when ACS will start working on assessment again in 2018?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

foxes said:


> Does anyone know when ACS will start working on assessment again in 2018?


ACS will be back in office on 8th Jan.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> ACS will be back in office on 8th Jan.


Thanks! Hope we all can get the positive result soon.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

foxes said:


> Thanks! Hope we all can get the positive result soon.


When did you submit your docs for assessment?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> When did you submit your docs for assessment?


30 Nov

I suppose it's still a long wait


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

foxes said:


> 30 Nov
> 
> I suppose it's still a long wait


ACS is taking 45 days...


----------



## Simran_1 (Oct 7, 2016)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied on october 23 for ICT security specialist
> still waiting
> ...


Hi,

did u get ur results ? how many days did it take ?


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

*Documents for ACS*

Hi Guys,

I am planning to apply ACS in the near future, can anyone please confirm is it mandatory to submit marriage certificate for ACS? Also, I already have a ACS membership (which was applied 3 years ago), so when uploading the documents again do I need to apply with my new membership or with existing membership?

In addition to that, I have another query. I started my career at July 2008 and already got a positive result from ACS (on Jan 2014), unfortunately it is no longer valid. At the moment I have an overall experience of 9.6 years with 10 points (if we minus first 2 years from exp) and in this april/july I will complete my 10 years of overall exp with 15 points. If I apply ACS in this month (Jan 2018) will it be considered when I complete my exp of 10 years in april/july or do I need to apply again?

Thanks in advance,
Prabakar


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

prabu.23287 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply ACS in the near future, can anyone please confirm is it mandatory to submit marriage certificate for ACS? Also, I already have a ACS membership (which was applied 3 years ago), so when uploading the documents again do I need to apply with my new membership or with existing membership?
> 
> ...



Hi,

As per my knowledge, If your name has changed post marriage then certificate is required else not required.

To count your 10 years of experience I think you need to apply again when you finish 10 years. Also, each of 10 years should be of relevant experience to code selected as only relevant experience in counted.

Thanks,
Mithun


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per my knowledge, If your name has changed post marriage then certificate is required else not required.
> 
> ...


Hi Mithun,

Thanks for your reply. I believe ACS doesn't calculate any points. As you mentioned, only the relevant experience is considered and based on that we have to calculate points. It will be considered while submitting EOI. Since ACS has a validity for 2 years there should not be any problem if I apply now (I am just reckoning).

Also, do you have any idea whether I need to apply ACS with new ID or with my old ID?

Thanks in advance,
Prabakar


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Anyone applied in December 2017?

I applied on 20th Dec and haven't heard from them yet. My status shows as Application submitted on ACS website.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

wahajmeer said:


> Anyone applied in December 2017?
> 
> I applied on 20th Dec and haven't heard from them yet. My status shows as Application submitted on ACS website.


same with me... applied on 19th dec'17... I think they are annual holidays till 8th


----------



## rajesh_d (Jan 1, 2015)

wahajmeer said:


> Anyone applied in December 2017?
> 
> I applied on 20th Dec and haven't heard from them yet. My status shows as Application submitted on ACS website.


That's so optimistic of you . I submitted on 6th November (9 weeks) and still waiting. The average lead time for ACS is now 6 to 8 weeks. It could be frustrating but that's the reality.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Do you know what the process statuses are?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

wahajmeer said:


> Do you know what the process statuses are?


Usually there are these 3 statuses before application is finalized.

1. Submitted
2. Assigned to CO (something like that) - For initial review to see all required docs are present
3. With Assessor


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Have anyone received ACS adter they start working today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

In ACS tracker page in My Immitracker, people saying their assessment in stage 3/stage 4 like that.
Can someone kindkly tell me how can we know which stage we are in?
In our ACS login (Name->my dashbord) only showing as with assessor (3 stages as recived app,with assessor,finalized).
can some one shed a light plz.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> In ACS tracker page in My Immitracker, people saying their assessment in stage 3/stage 4 like that.
> Can someone kindkly tell me how can we know which stage we are in?
> In our ACS login (Name->my dashbord) only showing as with assessor (3 stages as recived app,with assessor,finalized).
> can some one shed a light plz.


hi KasunTharaka,

I had a question for you. 

I believe you are awaiting for your ACS assessment results. But in the signature you have mentioned EOI date. Is that correct or my understanding is wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi KasunTharaka,
> 
> I had a question for you.
> 
> ...


Its wife's 2nd assessment buddy.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> Its wife's 2nd assessment buddy.


ok...

Actually I was in a situation where I had submitted EOI then went for assessment 2nd time...so had to withdraw the EOI.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> ok...
> 
> Actually I was in a situation where I had submitted EOI then went for assessment 2nd time...so had to withdraw the EOI.


Is it?
would you mind if I ask why you had to withdraw EOI ?
your first assessmant is already been valid i guess.


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi guys! I would like to get your feedback if how many points will I get from my qualification.

1. Bachelor's degree in Information Technology (2005-2009)
2. Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer (achieved 2008)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

jurk20 said:


> Hi guys! I would like to get your feedback if how many points will I get from my qualification.
> 
> 1. Bachelor's degree in Information Technology (2005-2009)
> 2. Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer (achieved 2008)
> ...


If it assessed as major in IT(I hope it will) and roles and responsibilities are perfectly matching with your ocupation in your employment letter, normally they deducting first 2 years of yor experience.Lets say you start working in 2009 and effective experience counting from 2011 onwards.Then you get 6~7 years xp and you'll take 10 pts if im correct.
Some one correct me if im wrong.
Please note that, this is the best case. anything can be possible with ACS.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> Is it?
> would you mind if I ask why you had to withdraw EOI ?
> your first assessmant is already been valid i guess.



I withdrew EOI because I submitted it assuming that I would get those points even before I got my current experience assessed. It was ignorance on my part. As per the rules, the assessment date must be before the date of invite. So to be on safer side I withdrew my EOI and now am awaiting for 2nd assessment result.


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> If it assessed as major in IT(I hope it will) and roles and responsibilities are perfectly matching with your ocupation in your employment letter, normally they deducting first 2 years of yor experience.Lets say you start working in 2009 and effective experience counting from 2011 onwards.Then you get 6~7 years xp and you'll take 10 pts if im correct.
> Some one correct me if im wrong.
> Please note that, this is the best case. anything can be possible with ACS.


Thanks for the reply. Another question, I did not include my first job experience which is only around 6 months because that company was out of operation since 2011 and I cannot get any references from anyone (HR or colleague). I read from some post that I should still include even if I don't have any reference because ACS will declare it as non-relevant experience, I heard there will be a problem during visa lodgement. Anyway, I got 7+ years of experience without it.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> I withdrew EOI because I submitted it assuming that I would get those points even before I got my current experience assessed. It was ignorance on my part. As per the rules, the assessment date must be before the date of invite. So to be on safer side I withdrew my EOI and now am awaiting for 2nd assessment result.


Oh..yes,correct.If you have done that, sometimes it may have caused for negative results from CO. assessment date should be before than EOI effect date if new assessment result you to point increase.
You did the correct thing bro.
Congratz..


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

jurk20 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Another question, I did not include my first job experience which is only around 6 months because that company was out of operation since 2011 and I cannot get any references from anyone (HR or colleague). I read from some post that I should still include even if I don't have any reference because ACS will declare it as non-relevant experience, I heard there will be a problem during visa lodgement. Anyway, I got 7+ years of experience without it.


if you did not include it in ACS then you no need to include it in EOI also.
Only If you get assessed it and it have assessed as non-relevent(deducted) then you need to include it in EOI.
why you need to get unwanted troubles if you have not letters/slips and all and even you did not asssessed it.  better yto leave it broh..
in visa level you only have to submit the docs as proofs for the documents/facts you submitted in ACS and EOI.


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> if you did not include it in ACS then you no need to include it in EOI also.
> Only If you get assessed it and it have assessed as non-relevent(deducted) then you need to include it in EOI.
> why you need to get unwanted troubles if you have not letters/slips and all and even you did not asssessed it.  better yto leave it broh..
> in visa level you only have to submit the docs as proofs for the documents/facts you submitted in ACS and EOI.


Understood bro! I got a lot from you today. Anyway, I am waiting for my 261313 ACS result. I've passed it last Dec 22. My friend got his ACS result in 4 days only!

Now I am wondering whether to apply for 2nd skill assessment, this time for 261312. I am planning to do it just to have a second option in case one got last on the queue. What do you think?

Thank you!


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

Applied my partner's ACS on 9 Nov 2017, still waiting. 
Did anyone got results today?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

DivAus said:


> Applied my partner's ACS on 9 Nov 2017, still waiting.
> Did anyone got results today?


Ohh..Nov 09th and still waiting.... ?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ohh..Nov 09th and still waiting.... ?


I don't think any body in this forum has received any assessment result since yesterday...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> I don't think any body in this forum has received any assessment result since yesterday...


yeah..apparently yes..imagine howmany people around the world lookig forward their ACS since mid of Nov..


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> yeah..apparently yes..imagine howmany people around the world lookig forward their ACS since mid of Nov..


m also waiting for ACS...filled on 24th Nov..!


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

letsgotoaussie said:


> m also waiting for ACS...filled on 24th Nov..!


I think it might take another 3-4 days before the results start coming.


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ausysdhome said:


> I think it might take another 3-4 days before the results start coming.


Hi,

I just called ACS and inquired about my application status which I submitted on 17-Nov-2017.
I got a reply that my application is about to be finalized soon. However, they did not give any concrete date.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

thina2889 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just called ACS and inquired about my application status which I submitted on 17-Nov-2017.
> I got a reply that my application is about to be finalized soon. However, they did not give any concrete date.


Ohh..is it?
great..Hope it would come soon.


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

thina2889 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just called ACS and inquired about my application status which I submitted on 17-Nov-2017.
> I got a reply that my application is about to be finalized soon. However, they did not give any concrete date.




Same here. Applied on 13th Nov 2017 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

thina2889 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just called ACS and inquired about my application status which I submitted on 17-Nov-2017.
> I got a reply that my application is about to be finalized soon. However, they did not give any concrete date.


Applied on 16th Nov. Waiting for the result :fingerscrossed::ranger:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

thina2889 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just called ACS and inquired about my application status which I submitted on 17-Nov-2017.
> I got a reply that my application is about to be finalized soon. However, they did not give any concrete date.


Best of luck.

Hope all of us here will get positive result really soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

foxes said:


> Best of luck.
> 
> Hope all of us here will get positive result really soon :fingerscrossed:


What about those who applied on Nov 1st week?? Did anyone get the result ??

I applied on 16th Nov (which is 3rd week). I may have to wait a week or two. Hoping to get soon


----------



## Vibhasingh91 (Jan 9, 2018)

I applied on 16th nov.. no response yet! Badly waiting for results. How much more time will it take mostly ?


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

Vibhasingh91 said:


> I applied on 16th nov.. no response yet! Badly waiting for results. How much more time will it take mostly ?


ACS usually take 6 weeks.
As they were on holidays from 22dec to 8jan.. probably u will get results within next 5-6 days.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Still waiting from 11 Nov. The ACS is certainly taking their sweet time... what's amazing to me is how the wait time has gone from 1 week to 6-8+ this year. They really need to hire on a few more people if they can't keep up with the workload.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone received the acs today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> Anyone received the acs today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Ausysdhome said:


> Not yet...:fingerscrossed:


Day-3 after holidays passed...and nothing yet...

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

I heard from my friend that ACS will send out results only on Monday. Is this true?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

edwinjoel said:


> I heard from my friend that ACS will send out results only on Monday. Is this true?


don't know that exactly.But my previous ACS also got on monday..


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> don't know that exactly.But my previous ACS also got on monday..




May be you guys are right; I just checked and see that last time when I got the results it was Monday in Australia!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

No results yet.  did anyone got results today?


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

DivAus said:


> No results yet.  did anyone got results today?


no...m hoping maybe monday will get it!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Their site is giving a 500 error when logging in now. Honestly, I'm getting very disappointed with the ACS.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

rkrajnov said:


> Their site is giving a 500 error when logging in now. Honestly, I'm getting very disappointed with the ACS.


If you are in the US, now check that site only on sunday evening. Assessments will start going out from Monday Aus time.


----------



## bhaskar.suyal (Dec 13, 2017)

Applied on 14th Nov'2017 and still waiting for positive result...8 weeks time is about to pass....


----------



## Jeff0504 (Jan 11, 2018)

edwinjoel said:


> What about those who applied on Nov 1st week?? Did anyone get the result ??
> 
> I applied on 16th Nov (which is 3rd week). I may have to wait a week or two. Hoping to get soon


I bro I applied on 3rd November Still waiting for my results.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone got the assessment today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Anyone got the assessment today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet dude! I think ACS staff have taken 3 weeks vacation!!!


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi, I applied for ACS assessment on 8th Nov 2017 from the US and still waiting for the result. Its been almost 9 weeks. However there was a 2 week holiday for ACS from 22nd Dec to 7th Jan. May be that's why its taking longer. Please update here if anyone receives the result. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff0504 (Jan 11, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Hi, I applied for ACS assessment on 8th Nov 2017 from the US and still waiting for the result. Its been almost 9 weeks. However there was a 2 week holiday for ACS from 22nd Dec to 7th Jan. May be that's why its taking longer. Please update here if anyone receives the result. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

I applied on Nov 3rd, I got my assessment today. Probably you will get it by next week.


----------



## Jeff0504 (Jan 11, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Anyone got the assessment today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi bro,
I got my assessment today. I applied on Nov 3rd.


----------



## Jeff0504 (Jan 11, 2018)

I got my assessment today, mate. I applied on Nov 3rd.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

expat_user_25 said:


> Hi, I applied for ACS assessment on 8th Nov 2017 from the US and still waiting for the result. Its been almost 9 weeks. However there was a 2 week holiday for ACS from 22nd Dec to 7th Jan. May be that's why its taking longer. Please update here if anyone receives the result. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ohh.. 8th Nov ??
seemd we have to couple of weeks from now.
Applied on 30th Nov.


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ohh.. 8th Nov ??
> seemd we have to couple of weeks from now.
> Applied on 30th Nov.


Finally got results today.
All the best for other who are waiting for results


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

DivAus said:


> Finally got results today.
> All the best for other who are waiting for results


Congrats


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

DivAus said:


> Finally got results today.
> 
> All the best for other who are waiting for results




Congratulations! 
Do you mind sharing the job code you applied to and date of application submission? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Congratulations!
> Do you mind sharing the job code you applied to and date of application submission? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Applied for software Engineer- 261313 , Acs lodged on 9th Nov 2017, +ve Results on 12th Jan 2018 with 2 years deduction as expected.


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

As per immitracker , another person who applied on 7th Nov got the result today.

I was expecting my result by next Monday (Applied 17th Nov), if ACS sent out results today then I guess I have to wait another week or so.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## marcos1986 (May 21, 2017)

Hi, I noticed that most of the folks posting here are saying their acs status is with assessor, wit co etc. When I login to acs applicant dashboard, there is just a generic message that says your application has been submitted and is currently being processed. 
Where can I check more specific status like with assessor, co etc.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Received a +ve assessment from ACS for ICT Business Analyst (ANZSCO: 261111) yesterday. It took almost 8 weeks (excluding the 3 week holiday season) for ACS to come back with a result letter. I submitted my RPL application (incl. project reports) on 5-Nov-2017. Afterall it was worth the wait, now one step closer. All the best for those who are waiting, have patience!

Cheers,
Abhi


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

marcos1986 said:


> Hi, I noticed that most of the folks posting here are saying their acs status is with assessor, wit co etc. When I login to acs applicant dashboard, there is just a generic message that says your application has been submitted and is currently being processed.
> Where can I check more specific status like with assessor, co etc.




The status changes from submitted to with assessor in few days after you submit the application (4-5days), varies based on their work load.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos1986 (May 21, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> marcos1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I noticed that most of the folks posting here are saying their acs status is with assessor, wit co etc. When I login to acs applicant dashboard, there is just a generic message that says your application has been submitted and is currently being processed.
> ...


Thank you very much for the clarification.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

DivAus said:


> Finally got results today.
> 
> All the best for other who are waiting for results




Congratz mate...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

nabhilash said:


> Received a +ve assessment from ACS for ICT Business Analyst (ANZSCO: 261111) yesterday. It took almost 8 weeks (excluding the 3 week holiday season) for ACS to come back with a result letter. I submitted my RPL application (incl. project reports) on 5-Nov-2017. Afterall it was worth the wait, now one step closer. All the best for those who are waiting, have patience!
> 
> Cheers,
> Abhi




Congratulations mate...!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Hi, I applied for ACS assessment on 8th Nov 2017 from the US and still waiting for the result. Its been almost 9 weeks. However there was a 2 week holiday for ACS from 22nd Dec to 7th Jan. May be that's why its taking longer. Please update here if anyone receives the result. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I applied from the US on the 12th and also waiting. Hoping it comes tomm.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,
Anybody got the ACS today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> Anybody got the ACS today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey buddy...I was about to send this message...

today is Monday and many of us are waiting for the same...don't know how long will be the wait. It is imp. to get it today so that we will be eligible for 17th Jan's invitation round.

Thanks.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> hey buddy...I was about to send this message...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm... yh man. I also thoroughly believed that today is my day. Disappointed. 
Lets wait and hope for good things. 
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ausysdhome said:


> hey buddy...I was about to send this message...
> 
> today is Monday and many of us are waiting for the same...don't know how long will be the wait. It is imp. to get it today so that we will be eligible for 17th Jan's invitation round.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, It is really tiring to wait for the results to come. 
Did anybody called ACS and inquired about the status?

I have called last week and they said that my results are about to come. But they are not telling the dates (even roughly).

Please keep this group updated guys. Kindly let us know if any updates.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

thina2889 said:


> Yes, It is really tiring to wait for the results to come.
> Did anybody called ACS and inquired about the status?
> 
> I have called last week and they said that my results are about to come. But they are not telling the dates (even roughly).
> ...


Even I called and sent them an email. Here is their response:

"Your application is in its final stages."

can't do anything...just wait and watch.


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ausysdhome said:


> hey buddy...I was about to send this message...
> 
> today is Monday and many of us are waiting for the same...don't know how long will be the wait. It is imp. to get it today so that we will be eligible for 17th Jan's invitation round.
> 
> Thanks.


Also, Do you have any idea about how the assessment result will be notified?
Will it be sent to our email ID or we need to check in the ACS dashboard?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

thina2889 said:


> Also, Do you have any idea about how the assessment result will be notified?
> Will it be sent to our email ID or we need to check in the ACS dashboard?


You will get an email which will have a result pdf attached.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Another day with no result. Extremely disappointing. The ACS needs to get their act together.


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

Congrats bro! I'm still waiting for my ACS result for 261313. Now, I'm planning to put another assessment for 261312 coz I heard that 261312 (Developer Programmer) has more chance moving forward. I don't know what's the trend right now. What your opinion man?

Goddluck to you

261313 - Software Engineer
1. PTE: 10pts (24/11/2017)
2. ACS: ??? (22/12/2017)


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

foxes said:


> Congrats


Congrats bro! I'm still waiting for my ACS result for 261313. Now, I'm planning to put another assessment for 261312 coz I heard that 261312 (Developer Programmer) has more chance moving forward. I don't know what's the trend right now. What your opinion man?

Goddluck to you

261313 - Software Engineer
1. PTE: 10pts (24/11/2017)
2. ACS: ??? (22/12/2017)


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ausysdhome said:


> Even I called and sent them an email. Here is their response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Today I sent them a status enquiry email. I will let everyone know about their response. It looks like people who submitted the application around 9th Nov should be getting the result this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Today I sent them a status enquiry email. I will let everyone know about their response. It looks like people who submitted the application around 9th Nov should be getting the result this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My spouse just got the positive assessment for Developer programmer (261312). Application submission date was 10th Nov 2017. Result Received 15th Jan 2018. Now waiting eagerly for mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

DivAus said:


> Finally got results today.
> All the best for other who are waiting for results


Congrats bro! I'm still waiting for my ACS result for 261313. Now, I'm planning to put another assessment for 261312 coz I heard that 261312 (Developer Programmer) has more chance moving forward. I don't know what's the trend right now. What your opinion man?

Goddluck to you

261313 - Software Engineer
1. PTE: 10pts (24/11/2017)
2. ACS: ??? (22/12/2017)


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> My spouse just got the positive assessment for Developer programmer (261312). Application submission date was 10th Nov 2017. Result Received 15th Jan 2018. Now waiting eagerly for mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update.. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> My spouse just got the positive assessment for Developer programmer (261312). Application submission date was 10th Nov 2017. Result Received 15th Jan 2018. Now waiting eagerly for mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, you will get yours soon! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

jurk20 said:


> Congrats bro! I'm still waiting for my ACS result for 261313. Now, I'm planning to put another assessment for 261312 coz I heard that 261312 (Developer Programmer) has more chance moving forward. I don't know what's the trend right now. What your opinion man?
> 
> Goddluck to you
> 
> ...


Yeah, seems like good option.
What is your points breadkdown.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

*ACS Assessment*

All,

Just got my +ive ACS assessment email. Applied under 261313 and got 4 years deducted, ended up with 9+ years of experience. 

Thanks,
Sundarraman.V.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

vsundarraman said:


> All,
> 
> Just got my +ive ACS assessment email. Applied under 261313 and got 4 years deducted, ended up with 9+ years of experience.
> 
> ...


Congrats. 

What is your submission date?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

vsundarraman said:


> All,
> 
> Just got my +ive ACS assessment email. Applied under 261313 and got 4 years deducted, ended up with 9+ years of experience.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!
when did you apply for the assessment?


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Congrats!!
> when did you apply for the assessment?


Applied on Nov 9th 2017. What a wait, worth it.


----------



## texx.ronn (Jan 15, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Applied on Nov 9th 2017. What a wait, worth it.


Congrats mate. Why did they have the deduct 4 years ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## diyan (Jan 3, 2018)

jurk20 said:


> Congrats bro! I'm still waiting for my ACS result for 261313. Now, I'm planning to put another assessment for 261312 coz I heard that 261312 (Developer Programmer) has more chance moving forward. I don't know what's the trend right now. What your opinion man?
> 
> Goddluck to you
> 
> ...


Hi,

Are you going to apply for 261312 with the same R&R letter from the employers.. I believe that both these codes have the same roles and responsibilities as per the ACS website. 
Im in similar situation. Got it positive for 262113(sys administration-190). Now I want to try my luck in 262112(ICT security specialist-189) both of which have same R&R as per website description. But still confused. Please guide.


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

diyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you going to apply for 261312 with the same R&R letter from the employers.. I believe that both these codes have the same roles and responsibilities as per the ACS website.
> Im in similar situation. Got it positive for 262113(sys administration-190). Now I want to try my luck in 262112(ICT security specialist-189) both of which have same R&R as per website description. But still confused. Please guide.


Yes, you're right, I will use the same documents all over again. I can't guide you yet as I'm still waiting for my first ACS result for 261313. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## jurk20 (Jan 4, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Yeah, seems like good option.
> What is your points breadkdown.


Well, my ACS dashboard still on "application submitted" status. But my predictions is Age 30pts, Education 15pts, Experience 10pts, PTE 10pts = 65pts. 

I hope my MCSD will serve me well.

261313 - Software Engineer
1. PTE: 10pts (24/11/2017)
2. ACS: ??? (22/12/2017)


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

texx.ronn said:


> Congrats mate. Why did they have the deduct 4 years ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I have a Bachelor of Commerce and a Masters in Computer application from India, I guess that is why the 4 year deduction.


----------



## Nyad1102 (Jan 11, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> I have a Bachelor of Commerce and a Masters in Computer application from India, I guess that is why the 4 year deduction.


Hi Vsundarram

Even i have applied with a bachelors in commerce degree on Nov 12 and still waiting. I was skeptical all this while if they will come back to me as degree not to be assessed by ACS. Your post gives me some relief. Hopefully only few more days until i get my result.


----------



## texx.ronn (Jan 15, 2018)

Fair enough. You still got 9+ years ACS accredited. 
Good luck!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Nyad1102 said:


> Hi Vsundarram
> 
> Even i have applied with a bachelors in commerce degree on Nov 12 and still waiting. I was skeptical all this while if they will come back to me as degree not to be assessed by ACS. Your post gives me some relief. Hopefully only few more days until i get my result.



Good Luck Mate.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

texx.ronn said:


> Fair enough. You still got 9+ years ACS accredited.
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Do we get any email/SMS notification after submitting ACS application ?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone received successful ACS assessment for code 261311 recently ? If yes how many years experience has been deducted ?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Do we get any email/SMS notification after submitting ACS application ?


Yes you do, check inbox/spam folders for an acknowledgement email with your application reference number. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

vsundarraman said:


> All,
> 
> Just got my +ive ACS assessment email. Applied under 261313 and got 4 years deducted, ended up with 9+ years of experience.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, worth the wait! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> Yes you do, check inbox/spam folders for an acknowledgement email with your application reference number.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Thanks !!

I found the mail with subject “Welcome to ACS Membership”.


----------



## sunilece10 (Mar 14, 2017)

I too have submitted on 10TH November, but still the status is showing as "with Assessor". When i mailed to ACS team, they told that report is in final stage ,but its not yet generated.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

edwinjoel said:


> Applied on 16th Nov. Waiting for the result :fingerscrossed::ranger:


Hopefully you will get by this weekend...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

debeash said:


> Hopefully you will get by this weekend...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. But even people applied on Nov 10th are yet to get the result. So I think I have to wait another week. But I hope you are right.


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

edwinjoel said:


> Thanks bro. But even people applied on Nov 10th are yet to get the result. So I think I have to wait another week. But I hope you are right.


Hi Guys,

I just called ACS people. They told that my results will be sent by today. 
I will update if I get it.

Thanks,

Job code: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS Assessment Submission: 17th Nov 2017


----------



## texx.ronn (Jan 15, 2018)

Applied Nov 15. Hopefully, it's worth the wait. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

thina2889 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just called ACS people. They told that my results will be sent by today.
> I will update if I get it.
> ...


Did you e-mail them? If yes, what's the email ID.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

edwinjoel said:


> Did you e-mail them? If yes, what's the email ID.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Nah, I just called them. 

+61 292993666.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

I tried calling but there hours are only 9:30 to 12:30... if they said you should have your transaction by end of day so should I because my submission was Nov 12th. Over 2 months wait time is getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> My spouse just got the positive assessment for Developer programmer (261312). Application submission date was 10th Nov 2017. Result Received 15th Jan 2018. Now waiting eagerly for mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I sent a follow up email yesterday to ACS and got the response today that - Please be patient while we continue finalizing applications. Please be reminded the ACS offices were closed for two weeks and no processing was actioned during this time. This period is also not include in our processing time. Your application is still with assessor. 

My application submission date was 9th November 2017. Looks like there will be a wait for a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

rkrajnov said:


> I tried calling but there hours are only 9:30 to 12:30... if they said you should have your transaction by end of day so should I because my submission was Nov 12th. Over 2 months wait time is getting a little ridiculous.


You can email them: [email protected]


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> I sent a follow up email yesterday to ACS and got the response today that - Please be patient while we continue finalizing applications. Please be reminded the ACS offices were closed for two weeks and no processing was actioned during this time. This period is also not include in our processing time. Your application is still with assessor.
> 
> My application submission date was 9th November 2017. Looks like there will be a wait for a week.
> 
> ...


Hello, was yours a RPL application? I guess you'll have a result by this week tops. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## bhojpun (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello friends,

I have already applied for ACS skill assement for "Developer Programmer".

Have uploaded all the docs, but just noticed that in my mark sheets for B.E (ECE) India for Semester 7 and 8, for few subjects (2 each of these semester) instead of the complete subject names it mentions (Elective 1, Elective 2 etc).

For others the actual subject names are mentioned but just at four places this thing is there. Even if i go for transcripts it they would just use the details in the mark sheets and same info will be there.

To make things more complex my college name has changed name, and i graduated in 2006 so there is no way i can get in touch with any old professor etc.

As is the case with most ECE cases, i am exepcting a ICT major outcome with 4 years of deduction, but getting worried that ACS CO may come back asking me that mark sheets miss actual subject names in some places.

Not sure if that happens, What can i do? Have anyone come across any one facing similar issue? 

Thanks

PS: Thanks Newbenz for your reponse.


----------



## Nyad1102 (Jan 11, 2018)

bhojpun said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have already applied for ACS skill assement for "Developer Programmer".
> 
> ...


Hi Bhojpun,

This is a common issue across lot of universities in India and to be honest I dont think much can be done in this regard and ACS will only consider what they see on paper. Even I have the same issue in my transcripts, as at many places short forms are mentioned. 

As per ACS requirements you also need to upload the transcript while applying for ACS assessment. I am not sure if you uploaded your transcript as well. If your transcript also shows the same generic name, i dont think you can do much untill your university is ready to officially endorse the actual names of the subjects.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

I applied for Analyst Programmer on 7/11/2017 and received the letter on 22/12/2017.


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

kerberos said:


> I applied for Analyst Programmer on 7/11/2017 and received the letter on 22/12/2017.


That's great man. Congrats 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

thina2889 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just called ACS people. They told that my results will be sent by today.
> I will update if I get it.
> ...


Hi, did u get ur result 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh_d (Jan 1, 2015)

Applied on 6th November and received the assessment today. Good luck everyone.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kerberos said:


> I applied for Analyst Programmer on 7/11/2017 and received the letter on 22/12/2017.


Oh wow congrats! You're lucky because they completed your assessment just before the break


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Hello, was yours a RPL application? I guess you'll have a result by this week tops.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




What’s RPL application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> What’s RPL application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recognition for prior learning. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Recognition for prior learning.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




No, mine is general application for migration under software tester job code. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

rajesh_d said:


> Applied on 6th November and received the assessment today. Good luck everyone.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

kerberos said:


> I applied for Analyst Programmer on 7/11/2017 and received the letter on 22/12/2017.




What was ur result ? How many years has been deducted?


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

edwinjoel said:


> Hi, did u get ur result
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


No mate. I called them again today. One lady attended the call and she was saying that someone had given a wrong update yesterday. Clueless!


----------



## texx.ronn (Jan 15, 2018)

thina2889 said:


> No mate. I called them again today. One lady attended the call and she was saying that someone had given a wrong update yesterday. Clueless!


Just feel they have canned email and phone responses for status follow up.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

I spoke with the ACS today. Apparently it was my case officer because she said so. I asked her if I could expect my results by the end of the week and she said "well it's in the final stages so it could be possible by today but the end of the week would be a reasonable assumption". So I don't know whether to get my hopes up for today or not. Apparently, the last person in here who spoke to them didn't get it even after that's what they were told. Even not counting the 2 week break I'm at 7.5 weeks now.


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

rkrajnov said:


> I spoke with the ACS today. Apparently it was my case officer because she said so. I asked her if I could expect my results by the end of the week and she said "well it's in the final stages so it could be possible by today but the end of the week would be a reasonable assumption". So I don't know whether to get my hopes up for today or not. Apparently, the last person in here who spoke to them didn't get it even after that's what they were told. Even not counting the 2 week break I'm at 7.5 weeks now.


Really? I don’t think so. We can’t speak to CO directly. Whatever, let’s hope for the best.

What is your submission date?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Seriously guys, you all are getting so anxious and worked up as if the ACS results is all that is holding you up from flying to Australia the next day

You are at Step 1 of the process

It’s going to be a slow and long ride to the golden grant.
If you keep doing this at every stage, you will be nervous wreck

A few days delay in getting the results is nothing when you see that the overall process may take anything from 6 months to a year and half for most applicants 

Chasing up by calling and writing to ACS will not expedite the results

It will come in its own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

thina2889 said:


> Really? I don’t think so. We can’t speak to CO directly. Whatever, let’s hope for the best.
> 
> What is your submission date?


Nov 12. The person who answered the phone said she was my CO. I wasn't expecting that, but they seem understaffed so probably doing multiple duties.


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I just got my ACS results successfully!! 

Submitted on: 17th Nov, 2017
Result Date: 17th Jan, 2017

Best wishes guys


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

thina2889 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my ACS results successfully!!
> 
> ...


congrats..what is your result?


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

thina2889 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my ACS results successfully!!
> 
> ...


Great bro... Congrats. 

How many episodes you have. I applied on Nov 16 with two episodes. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

letsgotoaussie said:


> congrats..what is your result?


Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Science from ***** completed ***** has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.


----------



## thina2889 (Jan 9, 2018)

edwinjoel said:


> Great bro... Congrats.
> 
> How many episodes you have. I applied on Nov 16 with two episodes.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


One degree and one employment.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

rkrajnov said:


> Nov 12. The person who answered the phone said she was my CO. I wasn't expecting that, but they seem understaffed so probably doing multiple duties.




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Seriously guys, you all are getting so anxious and worked up as if the ACS results is all that is holding you up from flying to Australia the next day
> 
> You are at Step 1 of the process
> 
> ...


I agree , patience is a virtue! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Nov 12. The person who answered the phone said she was my CO. I wasn't expecting that, but they seem understaffed so probably doing multiple duties.


Just got my assessment. Passed for Developer Programmer


----------



## texx.ronn (Jan 15, 2018)

Congrats

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Nov 12. The person who answered the phone said she was my CO. I wasn't expecting that, but they seem understaffed so probably doing multiple duties.


This proves by just calling and enquiring non stop , the applicants are only delaying their own assessments 
Had the assessor not been answering calls, h could have probably finished assessing Another case

Cheers


----------



## Nyad1102 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

Got my ACS result today after a long wait of 2 months 

Applied Date: 12/11/17
Result: 17/01/18

My qualification name is slightly different in ACS letter (just added the elective) but I hope that will not be a problem for DIBP


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nyad1102 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my ACS result today after a long wait of 2 months
> 
> ...


Why take a chance once you have noticed it

Just drop them an email pointing the typo they will correct and send it

Cheers


----------



## diyan (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

Is it possible to request for different ANZSCO code when the ACS assessment is "with assessor" state?
I feel I selected the wrong code w.r.t ICT units and my degree contents.My job howvere matches for both codes. Please help


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

diyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to request for different ANZSCO code when the ACS assessment is "with assessor" state?
> I feel I selected the wrong code w.r.t ICT units and my degree contents.My job howvere matches for both codes. Please help


Experts will help you Bro.
All the best.


----------



## Nyad1102 (Jan 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Why take a chance once you have noticed it
> 
> Just drop them an email pointing the typo they will correct and send it
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz, 

Thanks for your reply. Can you help me with the below 

As per my Graduation certificate the degree title is "Bachelors Of Commerce" and mentioned that I have passed in the "Web Programming & Accounting Systems" optional subjects

For this ACS has written " Your Bachelor of Commerce in IT" from *** University completed *** has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Minor in computing.

Do you think this will still be a problem and i need to get it corrected as "Bachelors of Commerce" only for DIBP application purpose.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

thina2889 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my ACS results successfully!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nyad1102 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Can you help me with the below
> 
> ...


I would still write to them to correct it 
If they do, well and good , and if they say not required would keep that email safely in my records

Cheers


----------



## Nyad1102 (Jan 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would still write to them to correct it
> If they do, well and good , and if they say not required would keep that email safely in my records
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Waiting*

I applied on 20 Nov 2017. Still waiting for my results. Anyone else waiting here who applied on the same date ?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> I applied on 20 Nov 2017. Still waiting for my results. Anyone else waiting here who applied on the same date ?




Applied on 9th Nov.. And waiting.. It’s been 10 weeks.


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

Did you apply with employment and have you emailed or called them to check on! bc the people applied after you have received the results mostly.


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Applied on 9th Nov.. And waiting.. It’s been 10 weeks.


Did you apply with employment and have you emailed or called them to check on! bc the people applied after you have received the results mostly.


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

Received my positive assessment today. Applied on 14 Nov 2017.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Uzi19 said:


> Did you apply with employment and have you emailed or called them to check on! bc the people applied after you have received the results mostly.




Just got my result for software tester. Out of 8.5 years of work experience, 4 years got deducted as I have Bachelors in Electronics and Communication engineering which has been evaluated as ICT Major by ACS.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

expat_user_25 said:


> Just got my result for software tester. Out of 8.5 years of work experience, 4 years got deducted as I have Bachelors in Electronics and Communication engineering which has been evaluated as ICT Major by ACS.




Congratz...Application date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Congratz...Application date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Applied on 9th Nov 2017 and result received on 18th Jan 2018


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Applied on 14th November 2017. Still waiting for ACS results.


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

Loverj24 said:


> Applied on 14th November 2017. Still waiting for ACS results.


Me too bro. Nov 16

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## skp16897 (Dec 22, 2017)

I applied on Jan 9th , Software enginner with ECE engineering. 
Hoping to get result by Feb end or early march.
I am coming with 65 points only , any one can suggest what option I have.

I have just started following the threads here and seems that for 189 , the points are in 75 range only.
and may not go below 70.


----------



## knowkris (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

Applied on 11/23 and received approval this morning(1/18). 56 days with the assessment team!

Deducted 2 and half years ( God knows why)


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

anyone got the results today??


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> anyone got the results today??


Still waiting 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## texx.ronn (Jan 15, 2018)

Just received positive result. Applied Nov 15th, Result Jan 19.
Lost 3.5 years of accredited experience, no i idea why, barely scraped past 8 years.
EOI, here i come 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

texx.ronn said:


> Just received positive result. Applied Nov 15th, Result Jan 19.
> Lost 3.5 years of accredited experience, no i idea why, barely scraped past 8 years.
> EOI, here i come
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratz mate..
All the best..


edwinjoel said:


> Still waiting
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


since when ?


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Congratz mate..
> All the best..
> 
> 
> since when ?


Nov 16

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

Just recieved my +ve assesment after exactly 2 monts.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

texx.ronn said:


> Just received positive result. Applied Nov 15th, Result Jan 19.
> Lost 3.5 years of accredited experience, no i idea why, barely scraped past 8 years.
> EOI, here i come
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## niharika.tikku (Jan 18, 2018)

knowkris said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Applied on 11/23 and received approval this morning(1/18). 56 days with the assessment team!
> 
> Deducted 2 and half years ( God knows why)


Congratulations! This makes me so positive. I submitted my application on 25th Nov.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

I am still waiting
Applied on 16th nov


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Received Positive Assesment from ACS today.


----------



## texx.ronn (Jan 15, 2018)

Congrats mate

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## newbie_aus (Jan 19, 2018)

*help on exp calculation for EOI*

HI Guys,

I submitted my acs on 20th NOV and got it today.

I have completed engineering in computer science(2006 passout) and joined my first job from Jan 2007.
But ACS considered my employment after Nov 2009. It is mentioned as below.

The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

1) Is it normal inspite of being from a computer science back ground?

2) for my EOI, how many points will I be getting for work experience? After Nov 2009 means should I submit dec 2009 in my EOI?

Thanks a ton


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Loverj24 said:


> Received Positive Assesment from ACS today.




When you had applied for ACS ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Australianpr2017 said:


> When you had applied for ACS ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


14th November 2017 - it is in my signature


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Loverj24 said:


> Received Positive Assesment from ACS today.


Congratulations 
I am still waiting for mine


----------



## niharika.tikku (Jan 18, 2018)

Loverj24 said:


> Received Positive Assesment from ACS today.


When did you submit your application?


----------



## niharika.tikku (Jan 18, 2018)

niharika.tikku said:


> Loverj24 said:
> 
> 
> > Received Positive Assesment from ACS today.
> ...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

newbie_aus said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I submitted my acs on 20th NOV and got it today.
> 
> ...


Normally, if your degree and employment perfectly matching with their standard, they will deduct 2 years(minimum).So that is normal.
And as per my knowledge, in EOI you should mark this a,
2007-2009 - non relevant
2009-2018 - Relevant 

and i think you will get 15 pts(9 effective years) for employment.

Cheers..


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Guys,
I applied on 16th nov and still waiting
Anyone around who applied at the same time and waiting?


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> Guys,
> I applied on 16th nov and still waiting
> Anyone around who applied at the same time and waiting?


Me too. Applied on Nov 16


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

edwinjoel said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


Hope we will get it by next week


----------



## surajs1984 (Jul 3, 2014)

Applied on November 20th... still waiting.... hoping to get it by next week.....


----------



## Parvinderibi (Dec 11, 2017)

Applied on 13 November. Got positive assessment on 18th January


----------



## Parvinderibi (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a question though. Based on the assessment, my experience has been counted from March 2013. Question is:

Based on the duration, it gives me 5 points as of today but 10 points from March 2018. So once i hit 5 plus years of experience as per ACS calculation:
Do i get reassessment done by ACS post that/Do i wait to file my case until tht date/time is reached/Will it automatically change the points from 5 to 10 once i cross 5 years experience


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Parvinderibi said:


> I have a question though. Based on the assessment, my experience has been counted from March 2013. Question is:
> 
> Based on the duration, it gives me 5 points as of today but 10 points from March 2018. So once i hit 5 plus years of experience as per ACS calculation:
> Do i get reassessment done by ACS post that/Do i wait to file my case until tht date/time is reached/Will it automatically change the points from 5 to 10 once i cross 5 years experience


Go through my thread, the link which is given in my signature on how to claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment 

Cheers


----------



## Parvinderibi (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks. It helps a lot. I hope i have to do nothing special but just keep the "To Date" blank and it is automatically taken care of.

Just being extra cautious to avoid making a mistake.


----------



## Parvinderibi (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks. It helps a lot. I hope i have to do nothing special but just keep the "To Date" blank and it is automatically taken care of.

Just being extra cautious to avoid making a mistake.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Parvinderibi said:


> Thanks. It helps a lot. I hope i have to do nothing special but just keep the "To Date" blank and it is automatically taken care of.
> 
> Just being extra cautious to avoid making a mistake.


That’s correct,
Have you read the thread end to end of just selectively read a line and reached a conclusion?

BUT are you confident that you meet all the parameters I outlined to claim the points for experience beyond the assessment date ?

Cheers


----------



## Parvinderibi (Dec 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> That’s correct,
> Have you read the thread end to end of just selectively read a line and reached a conclusion?
> 
> BUT are you confident that you meet all the parameters I outlined to claim the points for experience beyond the assessment date ?
> ...


This is the portion i read. 
"You can claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment date only if you are working in the same company, Designation, RNR and location.
You should also be in a position to get a fresh current date reference letter from the company confirming the same, if asked by the CO"

I will be in the same company, Designation, RNR and Location till the end of this process (at least till i complete the 5 year mark which is just a couple of months from now). I have been in this company for the past years


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Parvinderibi said:


> This is the portion i read.
> "You can claim points for experience beyond ACS assessment date only if you are working in the same company, Designation, RNR and location.
> You should also be in a position to get a fresh current date reference letter from the company confirming the same, if asked by the CO"
> 
> I will be in the same company, Designation, RNR and Location till the end of this process (at least till i complete the 5 year mark which is just a couple of months from now). I have been in this company for the past years


What about the reference letter part ?

Cheers


----------



## Parvinderibi (Dec 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What about the reference letter part ?
> 
> Cheers


Yup, If required i should be able to get a fresh copy.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Parvinderibi said:


> Yup, If required i should be able to get a fresh copy.


Then good to go

Cheers


----------



## knoxgates (Aug 27, 2015)

i have applied in 28th Nov.No update yet..awaiting for the results


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

knoxgates said:


> i have applied in 28th Nov.No update yet..awaiting for the results


Takes a good 8 weeks (excluding the 2 week holiday season).. yours should be coming through, all the best. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> knoxgates said:
> 
> 
> > i have applied in 28th Nov.No update yet..awaiting for the results
> ...


Well I am waiting for mine
As I said applied on 16th nov


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone got today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> Anyone got today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nope...still waiting...
:noidea:


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

Still waiting... :smash:


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Anyone got today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After waiting for more than 2 months , just got my positive assessment. Applied on Nov 16.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Ausysdhome said:


> nope...still waiting...
> :noidea:


:happy: Finally received positive ACS skills assessment result...

Applied on 17/Nov.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ausysdhome said:


> :happy: Finally received positive ACS skills assessment result...
> 
> Applied on 17/Nov.


Woow..You got it..COngratz mate.. arty:


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Just now got my result -
Applied - 24th Nov
Received - 22nd Jan

8 years 23 days...have considered by ACS... Yahoo!


----------



## niharika.tikku (Jan 18, 2018)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Just now got my result -
> Applied - 24th Nov
> Received - 22nd Jan
> 
> 8 years 23 days...have considered by ACS... Yahoo!


Excellent.. Congratulations!!
I applied on 25th Nov.. fingers crossed I get mine soon


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> Woow..You got it..COngratz mate.. arty:


Thanks buddy...
all the best to you too.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Recieved positive assessment ?
Applied on 16th nov
EOI here i come with 80 points woohoo


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

about 2 hours ago · #266
Recieved positive assessment today.
Applied on 16th nov
EOI here i come with 80 points woohoo


----------



## fastian04 (Jan 22, 2018)

Arun1981 said:


> about 2 hours ago · #266
> Recieved positive assessment today.
> Applied on 16th nov
> EOI here i come with 80 points woohoo



Bro i m new to this group. I applied on 17th November and status is with ACCESSOR. Should i be worried or this much time is taken ? Any possibility to do a followup...


----------



## fastian04 (Jan 22, 2018)

My dashboard says. 6 to 8 weeks. Although its now 9 weeks if i count from Nov 17th.


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

fastian04 said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > about 2 hours ago · #266
> ...


Don't worry bro
Yours should be coming in this week


----------



## fastian04 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the response bro. I m kind of confused on ACS process and timelines. Do they only publish results on Mondays?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

fastian04 said:


> My dashboard says. 6 to 8 weeks. Although its now 9 weeks if i count from Nov 17th.


As far as I know, ACS took 2 weeks long Christmas break. You have to exclude those period from your waiting time.

Also, they send results on weekdays. So don't worry too much :cheer2:


----------



## fastian04 (Jan 22, 2018)

foxes said:


> fastian04 said:
> 
> 
> > My dashboard says. 6 to 8 weeks. Although its now 9 weeks if i count from Nov 17th.
> ...



Thanks bro


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone got the acs today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastian04 (Jan 22, 2018)

Got postive ACS today...9.5 years of experience accepted. Thanks guys for support.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

fastian04 said:


> Got postive ACS today...9.5 years of experience accepted. Thanks guys for support.


Congratz mate..
BTW what is your application date?


----------



## fastian04 (Jan 22, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> fastian04 said:
> 
> 
> > Got postive ACS today...9.5 years of experience accepted. Thanks guys for support.
> ...



17th November bro


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

fastian04 said:


> 17th November bro


Ahh..Mine is 30th NOV.. 
can't wait anymore


----------



## niharika.tikku (Jan 18, 2018)

I submitted my application on 25th November and asked ACS for an update today. Here's their reply:

"Please be advised processing times are up to 8 weeks.
Please be reminded the ACS offices were closed for two weeks and no processing was actioned during this time. This period is also not included in our processing time.
Please be patient while we continue finalising applications.
Your application is still with an assessor.
Please note that you will need to log in via the dashboard login with your email address and password to access the applicant dashboard where you can check your status

Kind regards
Claudia
Case Officer"


----------



## Morning_cloud (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello,
Below are the list of occupations I see relevant to me:
261311 Analyst Programmer 
261312 Developer Programmer 
261313 Software Engineer 
261399 Software and Applications Programmers

I have 11 years of experience with bachelors degree of Computer Science. I am hoping I will be able to get assessment as 8+ years of relivant work to have the maximum number of skill points, I have mainly below questions:
1- All above occupations have the same dueties in the ANZSCO listing, so does it really matter which occupation to opt for ACS assessment or with the chances of being selected for immigration? What is your recommendation?
2- If I apply as Analyst Programmer (which is the recommended occupation from the agency based on my CV) but my earlier job title when I started working was Software Developer for 3 years so would ACS consider those years as relevant or it could not be considered?


----------



## Morning_cloud (Jan 23, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> fastian04 said:
> 
> 
> > Got postive ACS today...9.5 years of experience accepted. Thanks guys for support.
> ...


Congratulations! What was your total years of experience?


----------



## fastian04 (Jan 22, 2018)

Morning_cloud said:


> KasunTharaka said:
> 
> 
> > fastian04 said:
> ...


Almost 12


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Morning_cloud said:


> Hello,
> Below are the list of occupations I see relevant to me:
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> ...




All the job titles here are under 189 and have similar duties. You can go with anyone which is closely matching with your responsibilities.

Selection under 189 is purely point based so I don’t think choosing a job code has a major role in receiving ITA. Also, the number of ITA sent by DIBP for a particular skill set keeps changing, so it’s hard to say which one will have the higher chances of being selected.

ACS doesn’t care about job titles as they vary from company to company. Job duties is the only important factor.
With Bachelors in CS, I believe ACS will deduct 2 years from your total work experience.

Good luck!


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

Mine is 30th Nov too mate.. Waiting.....


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone recieved the assessment today?


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

Received result just now. Applied on 30th Nov.

Job Code: 261111


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> Received result just now. Applied on 30th Nov.
> 
> Job Code: 261111


Congrats! I applied on the same date too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

foxes said:


> Congrats! I applied on the same date too :fingerscrossed:


I'm also applied on same date. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

I have a doubt for submitting EOI (80 pts) as my 457 renewal is under process. Should I wait for it (which in uncertain when)?

What can be possible issues?


----------



## surajs1984 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have applied on 20th November and still have not received my results. Do they pick randomly or date wise? People who had applied on 23rd November and 20th November have already received.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> I have a doubt for submitting EOI (80 pts) as my 457 renewal is under process. Should I wait for it (which in uncertain when)?
> 
> What can be possible issues?


The only issue can be if the 457 is issued after the PR grant
Then the 457 cancels the PR

Other then that I don’t foresee any issues if the Anzsco code in both applications is the same 

Cheers


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Received positive outcome for software engineer. Applied on 28 nov


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The only issue can be if the 457 is issued after the PR grant
> Then the 457 cancels the PR
> 
> Other then that I don’t foresee any issues if the Anzsco code in both applications is the same
> ...



1) Anzsco code is different :fingerscrossed: 457 is on Management Consultant and 189 is Business Analyst. (Similar but different). Any idea what should I do? Should I wait for 457 to be grant which can anywhere between 1-4 months from now.

2) Are you sure PR will be over written by 457?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aupr04 said:


> 1) Anzsco code is different :fingerscrossed: 457 is on Management Consultant and 189 is Business Analyst. (Similar but different). Any idea what should I do? Should I wait for 457 to be grant which can anywhere between 1-4 months from now.
> 
> 2) Are you sure PR will be over written by 457?


1. No idea personally. You are the best to decide if they are different or same. In ICT 261313, 261312 I would not be worried

2. Yes ..
in practice as soon as the PR issued , the applicant withdraws the 457 and all is well

If by some quirk of fate, the 457 is also issued so fast after the PR, that you have no time to withdraw, then your PR stands cancelled

Cheers


----------



## aupr04 (Nov 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. No idea personally. You are the best to decide if they are different or same. In ICT 261313, 261312 I would not be worried
> 
> 2. Yes ..
> in practice as soon as the PR issued , the applicant withdraws the 457 and all is well
> ...


Thanks for clarifying .. You rocck.. 

Cheers


----------



## bijo (Jan 23, 2018)

Got a +ve assessment yesterday. I had applied on 26 Nov.(ICT Business Analyst)

All the best for those awaiting results!!


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

Still waiting... Applied on 22nd Nov 2017. (261313 Software Engineer)


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

hirushan said:


> Still waiting... Applied on 22nd Nov 2017. (261313 Software Engineer)




Have u received it today. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surajs1984 (Jul 3, 2014)

Finally got positive skill assessment for systems analyst. Applied on 20th November.


----------



## vishalM (Nov 16, 2017)

Received positive result today , had applied on 24th Not , Deducted good 4+ years , barely crossed 8 years .


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

vishalM said:


> Received positive result today , had applied on 24th Not , Deducted good 4+ years , barely crossed 8 years .





surajs1984 said:


> Finally got positive skill assessment for systems analyst. Applied on 20th November.





bijo said:


> Got a +ve assessment yesterday. I had applied on 26 Nov.(ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> All the best for those awaiting results!!


All the best guyz...


----------



## knobbers (Nov 25, 2017)

positive assessment 5minutes ago
applied 21th of Nov
ICT Business Analyst - 261111


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

knobbers said:


> positive assessment 5minutes ago
> applied 21th of Nov
> ICT Business Analyst - 261111


All the best mate..


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Have u received it today. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet.. fingers crossed


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Congrats to those who got their result today!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Guys please be aware that 26 Jan is Australia Day. I haven't seen any updates from the ACS regarding their service, but I'm sure that they won't send results on public holiday


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

foxes said:


> Guys please be aware that 26 Jan is Australia Day. I haven't seen any updates from the ACS regarding their service, but I'm sure that they won't send results on public holiday


ohh is it 
means tomorrow is another disappointing day..
noy its gonna be almost 2 months


----------



## niharika.tikku (Jan 18, 2018)

foxes said:


> Guys please be aware that 26 Jan is Australia Day. I haven't seen any updates from the ACS regarding their service, but I'm sure that they won't send results on public holiday


This is a bit disappointing. Thanks for the information mate. Atleast now I won't spend my entire day checking the ACS website every half hour for any updates on my application. 
Congratulations to all those who've got their positive assessment.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

niharika.tikku said:


> This is a bit disappointing. Thanks for the information mate. Atleast now I won't spend my entire day checking the ACS website every half hour for any updates on my application.
> Congratulations to all those who've got their positive assessment.




Ha ha. Same here. 
Btw wht is your application date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niharika.tikku (Jan 18, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> niharika.tikku said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bit disappointing. Thanks for the information mate. Atleast now I won't spend my entire day checking the ACS website every half hour for any updates on my application.
> ...


Nov 25th, and yours?


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

niharika.tikku said:


> Nov 25th, and yours?


Helloo Guyz

I have applied for the ACS at the start of DEC approx. between 2 to 4 Dec, what is the expected date of result. 

Regards


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ahmz said:


> Helloo Guyz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To be honest only god knows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

niharika.tikku said:


> Nov 25th, and yours?




30th NOV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> 30th NOV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ACS is strictly following the timelines of 6-8 weeks. This doesn’t include 2 weeks of holiday time 22nd Dec to 7th Jan). So people who have applied before the vacation time, should calculate maximum time of 10 weeks from the date of application.


----------



## funkoff (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi, guys I I have submitted my application last week very new 
I graduated from environmental engineering, but I had never worked. I was always working as a developer (more than 15 years). So can I ask your opinions, will they ask RPL to me?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

funkoff said:


> Hi, guys I I have submitted my application last week very new
> I graduated from environmental engineering, but I had never worked. I was always working as a developer (more than 15 years). So can I ask your opinions, will they ask RPL to me?
> Thanks.




as you have already submitted the application, relax and wait for the assessor to get back to you

There is nothing you can do in the interim no matter what reply you get from the members



Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Any one got result from ACS today??


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Any one got result from ACS today??


Yes!! I finally got a positive result today.

Applied on 30 Nov and received result on 29 Jan.

Good luck guys! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

foxes said:


> Yes!! I finally got a positive result today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations!!

How many years of experience has been deducted?

And what was ur job code ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

I had submitted my application on Jan 22nd and it still shows its status as "Submitted". Did not move to CO or Accessor. Do you think its fine?


----------



## Rogerwill (Sep 13, 2017)

Finally got my positive ACS assessment. Below are my submission info:
submit date: 23/11/2017
job code: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
2 years of experience deducted


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

yessunny said:


> I had submitted my application on Jan 22nd and it still shows its status as "Submitted". Did not move to CO or Accessor. Do you think its fine?


It takes while as there is huge backlog... For the people applied post 15th December their application moved to accessor after 3-4 weeks.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

yessunny said:


> I had submitted my application on Jan 22nd and it still shows its status as "Submitted". Did not move to CO or Accessor. Do you think its fine?




It’s fine. They are overload and still making up for the loss of 2 weeks vacation in dec-jan. 
Mine submission date was 9th Jan and status changed to in-progress 25th Jan. Still it has not been moved to Assessor.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Guyz, Finaly reacieved +ve skill assessment result just now.
2 years were deducted as expected.
Thanks you guyz and good luck for all who are waiting.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> How many years of experience has been deducted?
> 
> ...


1 year deducted as I have an Australian degree 

I applied for ICT BA/SA


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

foxes said:


> 1 year deducted as I have an Australian degree


Why did they deduct 1 year if you have an Australian degree?

I thought you are treated as skilled after you've completed an Australian Bachelor's degree.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

silent said:


> Why did they deduct 1 year if you have an Australian degree?
> 
> I thought you are treated as skilled after you've completed an Australian Bachelor's degree.


Nope they have this Post Australian Study pathway and they deduct only 1 year of ICT relevant experience


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

Rogerwill said:


> Finally got my positive ACS assessment. Below are my submission info:
> submit date: 23/11/2017
> job code: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
> 2 years of experience deducted



Good to hear your positive ACS, how much is your total experience.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Guyz, Finaly reacieved +ve skill assessment result just now.
> 2 years were deducted as expected.
> Thanks you guyz and good luck for all who are waiting.


Finally....

Congrats buddy....& all the best for next steps.


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

foxes said:


> Nope they have this Post Australian Study pathway and they deduct only 1 year of ICT relevant experience


Quote from ACS:

Post Australian Study Notes:
• The skill level requirement date for the Post Australian Study Skills Assessment will be noted as the
completion date of the relevant Australian degree. Suitable employment completed after the completion
date of the relevant Australian degree will be eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
• Relevant work experience can be overseas experience or experience in Australia for the Post Australian
Study Skills Assessment but must be after the relevant Australian degree. 


"The skill level requirement date for the Post Australian Study Skills Assessment will be noted as the completion date of the relevant Australian degree. Suitable employment completed after the completion date of the relevant Australian degree will be eligible for points under the skilled migration points test."

Looking at those statements, they shouldn't deduct any experience.


----------



## Rogerwill (Sep 13, 2017)

Ahmz said:


> Good to hear your positive ACS, how much is your total experience.


5 years work experience after 2 years deducted by ACS


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

silent said:


> Quote from ACS:
> 
> Post Australian Study Notes:
> • The skill level requirement date for the Post Australian Study Skills Assessment will be noted as the
> ...


Check this out

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf


----------



## silent (Dec 28, 2017)

foxes said:


> Check this out
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf


Contradicting isn't it?


----------



## niharika.tikku (Jan 18, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Guyz, Finaly reacieved +ve skill assessment result just now.
> 2 years were deducted as expected.
> Thanks you guyz and good luck for all who are waiting.


Congratulations!!! Finally the wait over and you can move to the next step. I am still waiting for mine.
*fingers crossed* should get it any day now


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

niharika.tikku said:


> Congratulations!!! Finally the wait over and you can move to the next step. I am still waiting for mine.
> *fingers crossed* should get it any day now


Thanks mate.. 


Ausysdhome said:


> Finally....
> 
> Congrats buddy....& all the best for next steps.


Yeah..Thanks Buddy..lets hope for the best


----------



## Ahmz (Jan 26, 2018)

Rogerwill said:


> 5 years work experience after 2 years deducted by ACS


great, best of luck. 
I am still waiting for the my ACS


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

expat_user_25 said:


> It’s fine. They are overload and still making up for the loss of 2 weeks vacation in dec-jan.
> Mine submission date was 9th Jan and status changed to in-progress 25th Jan. Still it has not been moved to Assessor.


Can someone apply for EOI without ACS score being released? Or this can only be done after the ACS assessment is complete.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yessunny said:


> Can someone apply for EOI without ACS score being released? Or this can only be done after the ACS assessment is complete.


Only after ACS assessment is complete 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Any one got today? I wonder how many Nov application are left??


----------



## niharika.tikku (Jan 18, 2018)

Got positive assessment today
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
Application submission date: 25th Nov 2017
Assessment result date: 30th Jan 2018
ACS deducted 2 yrs of work experience

All the best to those who are waiting. ACS sticks to the 6-8 'working' weeks time line. If you consider the 2 weeks holiday the actual timeline becomes 8-10 weeks. So all Nov applicants should get their results by Feb 1st week at the latest.


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

My friend got ACS result today. However they only mentioned about work experience and they told nothing about education. What could be the reason?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

bpravee said:


> My friend got ACS result today. However they only mentioned about work experience and they told nothing about education. What could be the reason?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


ACS result shows your education comparable to what standard of australian degree

Please double check

EXAMPLE 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under ANZSCO of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering in xx Engineering from xx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a Major in computing.
Your Master of Science in xx from xx University completed
xx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in
computing.


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> ACS result shows your education comparable to what standard of australian degree
> 
> Please double check
> 
> ...


Yes I'm aware. But in his case it doesn't. He has done degree in hotel management and done it job. Would that be the reason?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

bpravee said:


> Yes I'm aware. But in his case it doesn't. He has done degree in hotel management and done it job. Would that be the reason?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Hotel Management Degree ?

ACS assess only ICT occupations

Does he work on ICT 

Did he apply through RPL 

kindly advise


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Hotel Management Degree ?
> 
> ACS assess only ICT occupations
> 
> ...


Yes he works in ICT and he submitted the project as well. Got the occupation accessed successfully

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bpravee said:


> Yes I'm aware. But in his case it doesn't. He has done degree in hotel management and done it job. Would that be the reason?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


As the degree has no relevance whatsoever with the job, the degree has not been assessed as equivalent and he cannot claim points for the same in the EOI

Cheers


----------



## prakash1nambiar (Jan 26, 2017)

singhbkh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do anyone applied ACS assessment in Novemeber
> 
> ...


Got the result today. They did not mention anything abt my qualification. Can I still consider my non ict degree for 15points. IcT won't consider non relevant degree submitted with RPL ? 

Sent from my Iris X8 L using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash1nambiar (Jan 26, 2017)

Applied on 27th n got positive result today.
But they didn't mention abt my non-ICT degree even though I submitted RPL for system admin. Can I consider my degree to be okay to add 15 points ? 

Please advice ...

Sent from my Iris X8 L using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prakash1nambiar said:


> Applied on 27th n got positive result today.
> But they didn't mention abt my non-ICT degree even though I submitted RPL for system admin. Can I consider my degree to be okay to add 15 points ?
> 
> Please advice ...
> ...


AFAIK, you cannot claim points for degree unless it’s assessed as equivalent to AQF by ACS

Cheers


----------



## Kaybee2 (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm not sure that's entirely true.
I know people who claimed points for degree especially when the assessing body ( ACS) is silent about it.

Better still you can have just the degree assessed by vettasses


----------



## Kaybee2 (Jan 31, 2018)

There is always a conflicting information on this topic, but from my experience and that of my friends, you can only be denied visa for qualification if your assessing body assessed your highest qualification as not being comparable to AQF bachelors degree and you go ahead and claim 15 points. If your assessing body didn't assess your highest qualification because it is not related to your nominated occupation, you can go ahead and claim points for it as long as it is comparable to the AQF equivalent. Two ways to know this are by going for PTA with Vetasses or by accessing CEP. Vetassess and DIBP use CEP to assess qualification.A CO will never deny you visa straight away if he is not satisfied with the comparability of your qualification to AQF, you will be asked to go for PTA. Like i said, this is from my own personal experience, intensive research when i was in this situation and from my friends after me.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

My ACS timeline for NOV 2017.

ACS Submitted: 26/11/2017 (for 261313).
ACS CO contacted for document attestation: 28/11/2017.
ACS with assessor: 29/11/2017
ACS suggested different ANZCO code:29/01/2018 (261111,261112)
ACS Final Report: 31/01/2018 (2 year deduction).


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Guys, I have a question would really appreciate if someone can answer it. ACS deducted for me 4 years of work experience, However, There is a work experience of 1 year that I didn't include in the assessment because I know it is not related to my field, So my question is ...If I made a new assessment with ACS will they include that year part of the four deducted years ? or since it is not related it will not be included in anything ?...To summarize my question ..Does ACS deduct four years of work experience regardless it is related to the nominated occupation or not?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

mike129 said:


> Guys, I have a question would really appreciate if someone can answer it. ACS deducted for me 4 years of work experience, However, There is a work experience of 1 year that I didn't include in the assessment because I know it is not related to my field, So my question is ...If I made a new assessment with ACS will they include that year part of the four deducted years ? or since it is not related it will not be included in anything ?...To summarize my question ..Does ACS deduct four years of work experience regardless it is related to the nominated occupation or not?


Hi Below details from ACS website-->FAQ section. every where it is relevant work exp.

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 2 years *relevant work experienc*e completed within the past 10
years or 4 years *relevant work experience *completed anytime in your past work history
(whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 4 years* relevant work experience *completed anytime in
your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Minor
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 5 years *relevant work experience* completed in the past 10 years
or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever
provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT minor which is NOT closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 6 years *relevant *


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

mike129 said:


> Guys, I have a question would really appreciate if someone can answer it. ACS deducted for me 4 years of work experience, However, There is a work experience of 1 year that I didn't include in the assessment because I know it is not related to my field, So my question is ...If I made a new assessment with ACS will they include that year part of the four deducted years ? or since it is not related it will not be included in anything ?...To summarize my question ..Does ACS deduct four years of work experience regardless it is related to the nominated occupation or not?


No, since it's not related ACS will not assess that 1 year of work ex. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

SunV said:


> Hi Below details from ACS website-->FAQ section. every where it is relevant work exp.
> 
> Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
> • If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
> ...


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

nabhilash said:


> No, since it's not related ACS will not assess that 1 year of work ex.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Many thx my friend.


----------



## superstar123 (Feb 5, 2018)

Checking if anyone with Dec 2017 application date received their assessment yet ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

superstar123 said:


> Checking if anyone with Dec 2017 application date received their assessment yet ?


Post at below thread may this will help you to know your answer.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-acs-skilla-assessment-december-2017-a-2.html


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> Post at below thread may this will help you to know your answer.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-acs-skilla-assessment-december-2017-a-2.html


And also this one http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1375113


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wahajmeer said:


> And also this one http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1375113
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I guess it is better to stick to one thread.


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I guess it is better to stick to one thread.


I know, there are already two and I almost created the third. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MITHUN79A (Feb 5, 2018)

singhbkh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do anyone applied ACS assessment in Novemeber
> 
> ...


I applied on 30th Nov. And by Mid Jan , I didnt got a reply. My visa consultant advised me to send a mail to ACS with the assessment details .I did and they reverted back saying they have kept it on hold as it doesn't qualify for the skill assessed and suggested me to apply for an alternative skill code with additional fees. I did that and after 10 days it came . 

May be yours is stuck . So send a mail and wait for their reply .


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I guess it is better to stick to one thread.


Agreed one thread will give you all the information, where as multiple threads will create confusion.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Agreed one thread will give you all the information, where as multiple threads will create confusion.




Lets stick to the longer one... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## headstrong (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello,

ACS submitted on Feb 1 , and on Feb 15 they asked for attested copy of passport ( had uploaded earlier but may be there was an upload error ) , and uploaded again on Feb 15 ( also replied to the email that upload is done) and since then the status on the ACS website says 'awaiting documents ' . Do we know if this is ok ?


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

headstrong said:


> Hello,
> 
> ACS submitted on Feb 1 , and on Feb 15 they asked for attested copy of passport ( had uploaded earlier but may be there was an upload error ) , and uploaded again on Feb 15 ( also replied to the email that upload is done) and since then the status on the ACS website says 'awaiting documents ' . Do we know if this is ok ?


Reply to the mail from case officer stating that you have submitted the document.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Reply to the mail from case officer stating that you have submitted the document.


Same thing happened with my wife's application. She then attached screenshots which confirmed the upload and attached the same attested copy in email also. Finally, she got response in email that everything was good and her application moved further.

Cheers.


----------



## metechnostar (Feb 22, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Received a +ve assessment from ACS for ICT Business Analyst (ANZSCO: 261111) yesterday. It took almost 8 weeks (excluding the 3 week holiday season) for ACS to come back with a result letter. I submitted my RPL application (incl. project reports) on 5-Nov-2017. Afterall it was worth the wait, now one step closer. All the best for those who are waiting, have patience!
> 
> Cheers,
> Abhi


Abhi, can I ask you if you signed the RPL? Becasue I dont see any section on RPL for applicant sign. Just need to be sure.
Thanks in advance for the reply.

Cheers,
Metech


----------

